# Couple recent pieces.



## Toxic

Whatcha think?


----------



## Killz

absolutely love that pitbull one!!!


awesome work!


----------



## pliff

Toxic said:


> Whatcha think?




Very, very nice. Good work!


----------



## NikosCC

Toxic said:


> Whatcha think?


Look amazing homie i love the Alves one.. Very crisp..


----------



## Indestructibl3

Yeah definitely love the pitbull one! Sweet work


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Man Toxic you are truly great. Extremely talented! Awesome work as usual!


----------



## K R Y

That Alves one is amazing. I absolutely love it. You still have that stock image of him?

Great work dude.


----------



## Toxic

Here Kyronicle.


----------



## Toxic

I just used the clone stamp and eraser tools to rebuild the elbow were the letters overlapped.


----------



## Rauno

That Alves sig is the most beautiful thing i have ever seen!


----------



## Toxic

Thanks for all the kind words guys.


----------



## Ashes2Ashes

Nice :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC

You mind if i rock that Alves sig?


----------



## Toxic

Giver Nikkos I would actually be kinda proud if you did.


----------



## NikosCC

Toxic said:


> Giver Nikkos I would actually be kinda proud if you did.


Thanx man i appreciate it..


----------



## D.P.

Love the colors on the Alves sig. Kinda overshadows the Overeem one which is still pretty good as well. Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steph05050

really good...the best ive seen from you.


----------

